# How to convert a windmill into alt energy



## our5acredream (Mar 14, 2013)

We just bought a small farm that has a working old fashioned windmill on it. I'd like any info on how we could convert that wind into alternate energy as we'd LOVE to start the process of going off grid, but need to do it CHEAP and SLOW!

We DO live in a high wind area and there are even government wind farms all around us - so plenty of wind to use...:thumb:

P.S. - we would need to keep the ideas and info pretty simple... we are beginners!! Thanks all...


----------



## blooba (Feb 9, 2010)

our5acredream said:


> We just bought a small farm that has a working old fashioned windmill on it. I'd like any info on how we could convert that wind into alternate energy as we'd LOVE to start the process of going off grid, but need to do it CHEAP and SLOW!
> 
> We DO live in a high wind area and there are even government wind farms all around us - so plenty of wind to use...:thumb:
> 
> P.S. - we would need to keep the ideas and info pretty simple... we are beginners!! Thanks all...


What kind of windmill is it? water pump style? decorative?
maybe some pics would help.
Usually people just buy a whole new windmill with generator attached. (could possibly use the same tower)


----------



## wy_white_wolf (Oct 14, 2004)

Keep it for pumping water. 

It is designed for low RPM and provides high torque. Just what is needed for pumping water. You would be better off keeping it for doing that instead of trying to modify it to produce electricity.

Here's a good read on someone that asked on another forum. It's not a simple job.

WWW


----------



## wy_white_wolf (Oct 14, 2004)

Another good read that deals with the topic

http://www.motherearthnews.com/renewable-energy/wind-power-history-zmaz73ndzraw.aspx#axzz2NXCAbZB5


----------



## Jim-mi (May 15, 2002)

If you want to eventually "get off grid" then do every thing possible to keep it pumping water..

A big issue for "off griders" is a good supply of water . . . . and sounds like you have that covered.......

I have wind turbines flying for electrical energy, but I am jealous of those folks who have a working old fashioned water pumper.. . . . .I have kept my eye open for years looking for a water pumper . . . very hard to come by . .and pricy.............

Don't change what you have...................


----------



## farminghandyman (Mar 4, 2005)

they do not convert with out major problems and rebuild and then they do not work that well, 

most likely it is an 8 or 10 foot mill, 

in a ten mile an hour wind the 8' mill will only produce about .08 of an horse power, the 10' will do about .13 hp, 

in a 15 mph wind, the 8' .28 hp, the 10' will do .45 hp.

and at 20 mph, the 8 foot, .69 hp and the 10' 1.07 hp. 

a horse power is 746 watts, 

so about the best one could get out of the converted mill, would be about 800 watts, on the 10 foot, the 8 foot would be about 514 watts, and that is if the conversion to electricity would be 100% efficient,


----------



## GregYohn (Jan 24, 2013)

If you want to trash what you have, the pole is worth saving. The cost is not the generator but placing it up high.


----------



## farminghandyman (Mar 4, 2005)

water pumping windmills usually are not on a high enough tower to be effective as electrical units,


----------



## tater1337 (Apr 22, 2010)

some water pumping towers are 80 feet plus, I would advise anyone on here before telling them "no" that you should ask them for more details.

I do not like modern towers
I do not like guy wires
currently going over water tower plans to build my own.
looks MUCH cheaper than buying any other tower


----------



## farminghandyman (Mar 4, 2005)

A water pumper is like a tractor,

and a wind tribune is like a race car, 

so to take the tractor and its design and to turn it into a race car is very difficult to do and then to do it with efficiency is Even harder,

about the only things a water pumper and a wind tribune has they extract power from the wind,

If one wants to put a wind turbine on the water pumper tower fine, If the size of the blades are similar, the tower will be adequate, 

If your dead set on doing the conversion, put a larger sprocket on the main shaft and drive a jack shaft off the jack shaft a larger pulley to drive a car type alternator, you will have to get about 2000 rpm for the alternator to work.

the way a water pumper is lubricated by the gears, and usually a special washer that redirects the oil to the spout bearings, if you mess that up your mill will self destruct in days, most use Babbitt bearings,
if you remove the case and use pillow block bearings then you will most likely mess up the self governing of the tail and the blades, and the unit may self destruct, 

and the blades are drag blades and most tribune blades are lift blades, they fly through the wind not get pushed through the wind, one is for speed and one is for low speed torque, 

do what you want, but putting it over you well will do you more good, and one can use a wind mill and a electric pump on the same pipe if one does it correctly,
and wind mills can pup water up many feet and push it for thousands of feet horizontally as well,


----------



## ralph perrello (Mar 8, 2013)

GO FLY A KITE !

If you are interested to know how high your wind powered electrical generator must be off the ground then fly a kite where the generator will be placed. When the kite gets high enough to fly steady and not dance around then that is the height or higher for the wind generator.


----------

